# Collars that don't mess up fur



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney's been going naked in the house for the past few months because her crazy neck fur was driving my crazy. It's been slowly going back to normal, but I've been paranoid lately about her getting out and being found with no identification. She's never gotten stuck on anything and she is (for now) our only dog, so I'd like her to wear a collar all the time again.

So, I've been looking into getting a style of collar which will cause minimal damage to the fur around her neckline. I'm thinking about getting this one, but would like some suggestions as to different styles that would work for my purpose, or maybe just cheaper places to buy the rolled leather sort I have linked.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I would think a rolled leather one like that one should work. But we've done well with very narrow, loose-fitting nylon collars. We use these for ID. For walks, we use martingales.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rolled leather will work. Petedge has them for cheaper, in black or brown. 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Casual-Canine-Rolled-Leather-Dog-Collars/47392.uts


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I know Sydney's black, so you don't have to worry about this, but in case anyone else has a similar question...

For a white dog, choices can be limited because leather is treated with stuff that can rub off onto the fur and stain it. I won't allow Kit to get wet (even just rain) while wearing her leather slip lead because she ends up with a reddish ring around her neck. I've also had trouble with collars with metal rings, although only some metals will cause problems. The best I've found so far is Lupine's products.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I know Sydney's black, so you don't have to worry about this, but in case anyone else has a similar question...
> 
> For a white dog, choices can be limited because leather is treated with stuff that can rub off onto the fur and stain it. I won't allow Kit to get wet (even just rain) while wearing her leather slip lead because she ends up with a reddish ring around her neck. I've also had trouble with collars with metal rings, although only some metals will cause problems. The best I've found so far is Lupine's products.


Actually, that probably will be a concern for me, just because one of the few areas on her body that are white colored is the area from her face to where a collar would be. I really wish they would make a fabric type collar with plastic snaps that was round like the leather ones. I haven't been able to find anything like yet, though.

I really like Lupine collars, but unfortunately they are flat and thickish and so cause that terrible fur ruffling.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A rolled leather is the best to minimze fur issues. The thinner the leather, the better. Yes, you may be some staining, but you can minimize that by getting a quality leather, and also clean it and oil it with leather cleaner and oil regularly. Mink oil is great on them too because it seals the leather, and is water resistant. These are the only rolled nylon collars I have ever seen, and they are only in the choker style, so not safe to leave on all the time. My dogs don't wear collars for this reason. They are groomed in contests and they are basically in show coat all the time, and no collar is ok to leave on them. But IMO, the rolled leather is the only one thats going to minimize the fur issues for you. You will still get a "break" in the coat where the collar rests though.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I might just get the one I linked then and only use it when she's going to be outside or times when it's more likely for her to get loose. I really just need to get her microchipped, but even then I have concerns about there being nothing visible to identify her with. It's always a compromise with collars, I guess.

EDIT: Found it--a rope-type nylon collar with a normal plastic latch. Score! Although the colors leave much to be desired. I'll probably just go with pink since all the other colors are dull and yucky.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

If you do want to go with leather, find a supplier that will use good quality bridle leather.. the same stuff they make horse tack out of, and you won't get that staining issue (horse tack has to stand up to ALL kinds of weather, people wouldn't stand for it staining their coats).

Also, this may not solve the issue you have, but I got George's collars from Collarmania, and got them with the satin strip lining, and they don't damage his fur.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Rolled collars are excellent. I had one for my Nor. Elkhound and it did not destroy her fur. Good luck!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Also, this may not solve the issue you have, but I got George's collars from Collarmania, and got them with the satin strip lining, and they don't damage his fur.


Yeah, it can be hard to tell because her fur is straight and lays flat, but she actually has fairly long fur. So anything flat just gets wedged under there and ruins her fur. I can see why that would work for George, though-- I bet the collar stays right on top of his fur instead of tucking under the hairs, just because they are shorter and the satin just slips right over.



Patt said:


> Rolled collars are excellent. I had one for my Nor. Elkhound and it did not destroy her fur. Good luck!


Nice, thanks!


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

I whole heartedly recommend this company, they are FANTASTIC 
http://www.ruffwear.com/Knot-a-Just-Collar?sc=2&category=16

OH! plus the colors are better


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

kafkabeetle said:


> I can see why that would work for George, though-- I bet the collar stays right on top of his fur instead of tucking under the hairs, just because they are shorter and the satin just slips right over.


Oh gosh no, he's got long fur, especially on his neck. Guess I'm just not understanding the problem.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> Oh gosh no, he's got long fur, especially on his neck. Guess I'm just not understanding the problem.


Oh really? My mistake. Maybe the satin lining would work, then. I'll look into it.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Just thought of this: All things Bright and Biothane. This material is great, because it looks like leather, but is nearly indestructible. And, there are many bright colors! I do not see a rolled collar available, but I bet if you contact the person, she'd be willing to discuss it.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sighthounds4me said:


> Just thought of this: All things Bright and Biothane. This material is great, because it looks like leather, but is nearly indestructible. And, there are many bright colors! I do not see a rolled collar available, but I bet if you contact the person, she'd be willing to discuss it.


Thanks for linking that. I just sent them an email about it.


----------

